# Beach smoke



## snownow (Jun 29, 2007)

Was down at the pier last week and thought about trying some long shutter shots..... I think its going to take some more practice... any how the best of a bunch of shots.


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 29, 2007)

WOW! Thats a very cool picture. How long was the shutter open, 6-8 seconds somewhere around there?

The mist really makes the picture look eerie and leaving the viewer begging for more. :thumbup:


----------



## snownow (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, and 5 seconds.


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 29, 2007)

I just checked out some of your other shots on your site, there fantastic as well.


----------



## IanRB (Jul 1, 2007)

cool shot i like it.  I saw your other pics and you have some of the wedge and HB.  I live like 15-20 mins from those places, do you live at the beach or just close by?


----------



## snownow (Jul 2, 2007)

I grew up in HB, and now live in south OC.


----------



## schumionbike (Jul 2, 2007)

wow, very nice shot, a very intersting scene.


----------



## snownow (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Peniole (Jul 4, 2007)

Nicely done. Very creative.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jul 4, 2007)

I kind of expect a sea monster to come crawling out of it. AWESOME capture, I'm a fan


----------



## smokeonthwatr (Jul 6, 2007)

imperial beach?


----------



## snownow (Jul 10, 2007)

smokeonthwatr said:


> imperial beach?


HB, Ca

Same pier shown below in my sig, just under it.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 10, 2007)

This is a really cool shot!!!!  I love the fog!!!!


----------



## Mohain (Jul 11, 2007)

Great shot, well done


----------

